# Steuersatzfrage Fanes Signature Series



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2019)

Meine Fanes aus der allerersten Serie hat einen Steuersatz, bei dem auf der oberen Schale steht: Acros S01 AiSXE-22 MY09

Das untere Lager ist Schrott.
Kann man dieses Lager einzeln kaufen? Welche Maße hat das Lager? Auf der HP von Acros finde ich nichts dazu.
Welcher Steuersatz wäre alternativ zu empfehlen?


----------



## goin (31. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

schau mal in das angehängte Dokument. Das müsste für dich passend sein:

Steuersatz nach SHIS *
oben ZS 44 -28,6
unten 56-40 mm

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Dezember 2019)

www.reset-racing.de #7086


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Dezember 2019)

www.bike-components.de

Jeweils vorher nachfragen, ob ein passender Gabelkonus dabei ist.


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Antworten.
Was ich oben noch vergaß zu erwähnen: Gabelschaft ist 1 1/8" durchgehend


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Dezember 2019)

Das müssten dann die sein. 1 1/8 Zoll gibt 2,88 cm. Es gäbe noch die Einstellung Innendurchmesser 33mm, aber da wären wir bei 3,2 cm,  das würdee  zu 1 1/4 passen.

Auch bike-components. Klick ma rein, das müssten dann die passenden sein. Bei allen steht:"Für 1,5" Steuerrohre unten in Kombination mit Standard 1 1/8" Gabeln konzipiert."









						Steuersätze | bike-components
					

Steuersätze bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## ollo (1. Januar 2020)

der Steuersatz ist passend "Cane Creek Forty Tapered  (40.ZS44 | ZS56/40)"  . Bei den Steuersätzen ist zu 99% ein Konus dabei (allerdings für Tapered), du brauchst jetzt nur einen extra für 1 1/8 unten. Den Acros würde ich Komplett gegen den Cane Creek ersetzten.


----------



## Piefke (2. Januar 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschieden, nur neue Kugellager zu kaufen. Der Rest vom Steuerstatz ist ja noch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2020)

Und die Lager lassen sich auch wechseln?

Ich hatte mal einen von Acros.
Man sagte mir direkt beim Hersteller, das Lager wechseln nicht möglich wäre.
Fand ich sehr daneben von Acros, meide sie daher jetzt .


----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2020)

Die Lager lassen sich wechseln.
Ich habe zum Ausbau die Lagerschalen aus dem Rahmen geschlagen und dann erwärmt, so gingen die Lager realtiv leicht heraus.
Für den Einabu habe ich die neuen Lager ins Gefrierfach gelegt und die Lagerschalen erwärmt, so gingen die Lager sehr leicht rein.


----------

